# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Filter Manual - Eheim 2026 + 2028 manual.

## grey_fox

Since I had nothing to do, I've scanned the manual for the Eheim 2026/2028 Professional II series for download and viewing.  :Grin:  

Please click the link below to download the manual.

*Eheim 2026/2028 Professional II series manual - PDF format*

Sticky it mods?

----------


## Aquaculture

Thanks for the link grey_fox

----------


## s1c1lee

Hi,

You can download manuals in pdf directly from Eheim site. Here is the link:-

http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/in...n&list=afilter

Regards,
SC

----------

